# Odd network issue, FreeBSD, DHCP, and Windows XP



## tygarys (Feb 5, 2009)

I have an odd issue with FreeBSD that I can not figure out. I have the BSD box set up as a wireless router to share an internet connection, along with SSH and Samba. I also have 3 XP machines that connect through this box for internet access. Here is what its doing:

1. On a fresh boot of the BSD box, all the XP systems can see it (ping, ssh, samba, inet access), and the XP systems can see each other (ping, file/print sharing, etc). This lasts for about 20-30 minutes and then the XP machines stop talking to each other, can't ping, no file sharing, etc. They simply just stop. They can still talk to the BSD system however, and can ping it, connect to the samba server, and access the internet.

2. This will go on until the lease is up on the ip address given to the XP systems. Instead of renewing the lease and continuing, the XP systems drop off the network completely until the BSD box is rebooted. The XP systems will not pick up an ip until the BSD box is rebooted. Doing a repair on the XP systems, or rebooting them will not work, the BSD box must be rebooted to get this working again, and this cycle repeats. 

Anyone out there have any ideas on whats going on?


----------



## brd@ (Feb 5, 2009)

Where do the XP boxes get their DHCP from? It sounds like the DHCP server stops working. What if you statically assign the IP addresses to the XP machines?


----------



## tygarys (Feb 5, 2009)

From the BSD box, its the isc-dhcp3-server that I'm using. The XPs will work with static ips (connecting to the BSD box only), but two are laptops that need dhcp for use on other networks. This still has the issue of disconnecting all communication between the XP systems though.

I did come across something about windows needing 255.255.255.255 but this looks like a linux issue, the command does not work on my BSD box.

Basicly: route add -host 255.255.255.255 dev eth0
I will post the link as soon as I can find it.

Oh, and what I should have included in my first post:
FreeBSD 6.3
Wired connection to cable modem (works fine)
Wireless to home net 
PF firewall


----------



## ctaranotte (Feb 5, 2009)

Did you set the following parameters in your dynamic address subnet declaration?



> allow unknown-clients;
> allow client-updates;


----------



## ducu_00 (Feb 5, 2009)

It seems more like a wireless network issue rather than a dhcp one.
How is the wireless interface configured on the freebsd box?


----------



## tygarys (Feb 5, 2009)

ctaranotte said:
			
		

> Did you set the following parameters in your dynamic address subnet declaration?



No, but I will try it and see.


----------



## tygarys (Feb 5, 2009)

ducu_00 said:
			
		

> It seems more like a wireless network issue rather than a dhcp one.
> How is the wireless interface configured on the freebsd box?



DHCP Setup:

In rc.conf:
dhcpd_enable="YES"
dhcpd_ifaces="ral0"

In dhcp.conf:
ddns-update-style none;
always-broadcast on;
default-lease-time 7600;
max-lease-time 86400;
authoritative;
option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1, 68.87.68.162, 68.87.74.162;
option domain-name "tygernet.net";
option netbios-name-servers 192.168.1.1;

subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
        range 192.168.1.100 192.168.1.199;
        option broadcast-address 192.168.1.255;
        option routers 192.168.1.1;
}

Wireless setup:

In rc.conf:
ifconfig_ral0="inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 mode 11g channel 11 ssid TYGERNET mediaopt hostap"

In hostapd:
interface=ral0
driver=bsd
logger_syslog=-1
logger_syslog_level=0
logger_stdout=-1
logger_stdout_level=0
debug=3
dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump
ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
#### IEEE 802.11 related config ####
ssid=TYGERNET
macaddr_acl=0
auth_algs=1
#### IEEE 802.1X related config ####
ieee8021x=0
#### WPA/IEEE 802.11i config #####
wpa=1
wpa_passphrase=(removed)
wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
wpa_pairwise=CCMP TKIP


----------



## ducu_00 (Feb 5, 2009)

Seems related to http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/openbsd-misc/2008/12/10/4382184. Not to your configuration, which looks ok.


----------



## johnblue (Feb 5, 2009)

tygarys said:
			
		

> I have the BSD box set up as a wireless router to share an internet connection, ...


As an aside, I have found it to be less work to let a dedicated wireless router handle wireless duties such as keys and MAC filtering, and let BSD handle DHCP, Samba, etc.

The other nice thing about this type of setup is that the devices are generally small enough that you place them anywhere for better coverage as opposed to a workstation.

FWIW


----------



## tygarys (Feb 5, 2009)

ctaranotte said:
			
		

> Did you set the following parameters in your dynamic address subnet declaration?



No luck, same thing happens, no renewal at the end of the lease.


----------



## brd@ (Feb 6, 2009)

So when the clients stop working did you verify that if you change them to static they work again? Did you also check to make sure the dhcpd is still running at that point?


----------



## billt (Feb 6, 2009)

*The next time...*

The next time you lose connectivity try the following:

```
/etc/rc.d/netif stop
/etc/rc.d/netif start
```
AND then:

```
/etc/rc.d/routing stop
/etc/rc.d/routing start
```

If that brings the connectivity up again then I would say it's the ral driver. 

I have one and, in worse case senarios, that fixes the problem. Otherwise, a ping from the FreeBSD box, running 7.1, upgraded from 7.0 with the same problem, to a 'disconnected' host might also correct the issue... temporarily.


----------



## geohunter (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello

I have the same experience!!
I set up a BSD Virtual PC for the simple LDAP service.

BUT once I activate the BSD, all my 40+ XP machines can't use the network! 

All PINGs of PC Names would go to the Internet Gateway (Router).
When I shutdown the virtual PC, the XP machines need a reboot to get back to normal.

Strange, and Scary!

:q


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2009)

Tygarys, do you have a firewall running on the bsd box? That might block the renew packets.

geohunter, did you also install a dhcp server? If so, turn it off.


----------



## geohunter (Jun 2, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Tygarys, do you have a firewall running on the bsd box? That might block the renew packets.
> 
> geohunter, did you also install a dhcp server? If so, turn it off.



Yes

My Gateway(Router) is also our DHCP Server.
It is also our Wireless Access Point.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2009)

geohunter said:
			
		

> My Gateway(Router) is also our DHCP Server.
> It is also our Wireless Access Point.


I meant on your BSD virtual machine.


----------

